# Artery Summa 70W TC VW



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

Size: 98.5 x 56.3 x 23mm
Power: 5~70W
E-Juice Capacity: 5ml
Mode: TC/Power/Wattage
Temperature Range: 200~600'F
Material: Zinc Alloy
No leaking issues
Top Airflow Design
Bottom refill design
Replaceable battery design
Baking varnish finish
Integrated box mod and tank design
Easy to clean, easy to fill
Resistance: 0.1~3 ohm
Output Voltage: 0.5~8V
Battery: 1 x 18650 battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------

